# Dodge Hemi questions



## KTM (Feb 10, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found a 04 1500 4x4 Regular Cab Dodge Hemi for a great price, only has 30,000k What do you guys get MPG? is there any problems with these trucks? How is the power? I'm used to driving chevys with the 5.3, Do you think these are pretty close as far as power and MPG? Would this be a good truck for light commercial plowing? And are the tranny's better than the older Dodge's? Thanks.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn't plow commercially with a 1500. If you are serious about plowing, I would just invest in a 2500.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Get the 2500 you won't regret it.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

spend the extra few K's and get a 3/4 ton. Their worth it. Dodge might actually warranty it then


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you would be fine with a 1/2 ton as long as you take it slow and easy. A good friend of mine has an 05' Quad short 4x4 HEMI and he gets about 12-13mpg around town and ~16 on the hwy. 


Hey dakotasrock, is you sig implying a magnum will take a Cummins?


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a 2004 ram 1500 quad cab, i plow it, started this year with the truck, i have a 71/2rd plow. it works awsome. i dont have any complains, but you might need the following:

-1-3inch torsion keys to lift and stiffen the front of the truck
-rear air bags (i run 50psi)
- weight against your tailgate i have 700lbs of sand in plastic tubs w/ tops, this will help the ride and take pressure off the front end!

I would reccomend this truck only because i own one myself and i do commerical work, but i think my next truck will be a 2500 because the newer ram 1500 06-08 dont reccomend putting plows on them. the 2005 and older do. also i get with no plow or sand 17.9 mpg on the highway and 10-13 around town, i have an exhaust and intake wich helps get better mpg,

GOODLUCK


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a 2004 ram 1500 quad cab, i plow it, started this year with the truck, i have a 71/2rd plow. it works awsome. i dont have any complains, but you might need the following:

-1-3inch torsion keys to lift and stiffen the front of the truck
-rear air bags (i run 50psi)
- weight against your tailgate i have 700lbs of sand in plastic tubs w/ tops, this will help the ride and take pressure off the front end!

I would reccomend this truck only because i own one myself and i do commerical work, but i think my next truck will be a 2500 because the newer ram 1500 06-08 dont reccomend putting plows on them. the 2005 and older do. also i get with no plow or sand 17.9 mpg on the highway and 10-13 around town, i have an exhaust and intake wich helps get better mpg,

GOODLUCK


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got me a 07 Mega cab 2500 4X4, first couple of tanks it's been around 11.5 mpg, mostly city type driving. Hope it picks up a little, 35 gallons @ $3 a gallon = OUCH!!!


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*10.5 mpg plowing*

I would suggest the 2500 HD because for warranty and front end etc. I get about 10.5 when I am plowing I have a Xtreme V. Placed the sand bags four 50lbs on each side behind the wheel wells with two sets of straps each secured to the bed to keep them in place. This way I can get my snow blower in and out of the truck with ease. Pair of folding ramps in the cab and I am ready to go.

If you are doing light work then you might get away with it, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## awddsm1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got back this weekend from a quick trip to Chicago and back... about 140 miles one way for me. 13.5 mpg on the way there with a nice tailwind, 11.9 on the way back with one heck of a nasty headwind.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

hikeradk;517059 said:


> I get about 10.5 when I am plowing I have a Xtreme V.


I take it you have not calculated that by hand. You are probably getting ~4-5mpg while plowing. MPG is not an accurate way to measure fuel consumption while plowing. GPH is a more accurate way.

To see much over 100-120 miles to a tank while plowing is fairly good. A Hemi probably wouldnt get 10.5 just driving around town with the plow on.


----------



## oliversgreen (Dec 1, 2007)

The new Dodge HD models don't carry the Lifetime Warranty or thats what I was told from my dealer.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

oliversgreen;521276 said:


> The new Dodge HD models don't carry the Lifetime Warranty or thats what I was told from my dealer.


The new 2500HD dont carry the warranty but it is my understanding that the 1500HD does. For those who dont know the 1500HD is basically a 3/4ton mega cab. 8 lug axles, big frame, Hemi, they just lowered the GVRW to make it a "1/2 ton"


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

KTM;512817 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I found a 04 1500 4x4 Regular Cab Dodge Hemi for a great price, only has 30,000k What do you guys get MPG? is there any problems with these trucks? How is the power? I'm used to driving chevys with the 5.3, Do you think these are pretty close as far as power and MPG? Would this be a good truck for light commercial plowing? And are the tranny's better than the older Dodge's? Thanks.


KTM, first let me state that I have been driving the "new" dodges since they came out. I started with an '00- 318 ram quad 4x4 1500, I did not plow with it, just tow and haul. then I got my '04- ram 2500 hemi quad 4x4. I am in my 5th season plowing. I plow light commercial(3/4-2acre lots) and some resi.

at 55 mph highway you will get 22mpg
at 70 mph highway you will get 15mpg
city driving you'll get 10-12 mpg

with the plow on (and salter with 1500lbs salt) you'll get 8-10 mpg
plowing you'll drop 5-9 mpg.

put your foot to the floor you'll always have power.

The transmission is rock solid now, those problems were of the '98 and older models. trust me I have beat on mine at times.

you will go through power steering boxes, u-joints and brakes. it this 1500 hasn't had them changed out its the first thing I would do if I were you.

I personally would not plow with a 1500, there are enough strength upgrades that make waiting for a 2500 worth it. its like comparing a fisher HD with LD, the plow is just thicker and more reinforced all around.


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

jst make sure to change ur plugs n wires at 72000 miles or ull get 4.9miles to the gallon at all time like me 

only cause it cost $230 to do it ur self n bout 3.5 hrs for perfesional
or 400 for a private mecanic
dealer i have no clue
so i found a kit im gatting from rpmoutlet.com


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

JCplowing;514537 said:


> i have a 2004 ram 1500 quad cab, i plow it, started this year with the truck, i have a 71/2rd plow. it works awsome. i dont have any complains, but you might need the following:
> 
> -1-3inch torsion keys to lift and stiffen the front of the truck
> -rear air bags (i run 50psi)
> ...


I have a 2005 Quad cab 1500 with the Hemi, I was looking through the owners manual for some maint. info & came across a statement that plowing is not recommended. It didn't say it would void the warranty, but mentioned that the plow mounting would affect proper air bag deployment.

Just got this truck out of a service visit at 29,000 miles for some warranty issues. One was, I thought ball joints were going, turns out the stopper for max turn lock to lock needed grease, which was making a popping sound. They did mention that the ball joints don't last long in this model truck. 1500-3500 series.


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

Ive heard that before, you can use a plow on the 02-05 rams the 06-new dont reccomend the use of plows! You cant beat a 1500 you just push snow and make your money!!

WE just had 9inches of fresh powder over the weekend, my truck plows so good, i have no complains after 5 storms!!
and have made over $3,500, plow is almost paid off!!!!! and i havent had it more then 4 months!
next year im getting a 2500 diesel, i need the power for towing my bobcat! but the 1500 will do for now!


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

i have a 03 2500 hemi and i get 9-11mpg at best and plowing i get 7mpg if your going to buy a hemi make sure its the new one because they fixed that problem for the most part


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

oliversgreen;521276 said:


> The new Dodge HD models don't carry the Lifetime Warranty or thats what I was told from my dealer.


i hate to be a butthead butthead but there is no 1500*HD* from dodge, only 1500. Second, the 2500/3500 DO come with the Lifetime powertrain warranty *as long as you do not get the cummins* otherwise you get it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Newdude;528686 said:


> i hate to be a butthead butthead but there is no 1500*HD* from dodge, only 1500. Second, the 2500/3500 DO come with the Lifetime powertrain warranty *as long as you do not get the cummins* otherwise you get it.


They do have a 1500HD since 07', only comes in a Mega cab. I really dont think the Lifetime warranty comes on the 2500/3500 since Chrysler know these trucks are used for work. I may be wrong, just what the dealer told me but they have been wrong before.

EDIT; I was wrong, right off of Dodges web site: 
Q7: Are any Chrysler vehicles excluded? 
A7: Vehicles that are not covered under the new Lifetime Powertrain Warranty include SRT models, Diesel vehicles, Sprinter models, Ram Chassis Cab and certain fleet vehicles.

Here is a HD: 
http://www.rosedaledodge.com/j/i/13....com/j/i/24608/New-Vehicle-Inventory-Alt.html

5200# front axle


----------



## 1bohica (Dec 12, 2005)

got a 1996 5.9 gas, 1500 RAM, basically stock, bought it used with 5K on it, now 176K, only missed 1 storm with it (April Fool's Day Blizzard, thanks to MOPARS early design 518 trannie), so it's not a Hemi (got $30K and I'll be there at the dealer in a second). But I was told the front end would never hold up to plowing, too weak, well obviously it has. Why? It seems the plow installer upgraded the springs and some other hard parts to 2500 level when they installed the plow. Perhaps that's a thought!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

1bohica;528883 said:


> got a 1996 5.9 gas, 1500 RAM, basically stock, bought it used with 5K on it, now 176K, only missed 1 storm with it (April Fool's Day Blizzard, thanks to MOPARS early design 518 trannie), so it's not a Hemi (got $30K and I'll be there at the dealer in a second). But I was told the front end would never hold up to plowing, too weak, well obviously it has. Why? It seems the plow installer upgraded the springs and some other hard parts to 2500 level when they installed the plow. Perhaps that's a thought!


Not too sure where you are going with this. Other than being a 1/2ton there is no similarity between your 96' and an 04'. It would be very hard to swap 2500 sold axle parts onto a 04' IFS 1500 front end.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Not true*



oliversgreen;521276 said:


> The new Dodge HD models don't carry the Lifetime Warranty or thats what I was told from my dealer.


We just bought an 07 quad cab 2500 (5.7 gas) with the lifetime powertrain warranty...as my dealer said "If it's covered in oil, then it's covered in the warranty"....I'm gettin 12 mpg in town, 16.5 on the highway....all according to the computer....


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Humvee27;533243 said:


> We just bought an 07 quad cab 2500 (5.7 gas) with the lifetime powertrain warranty...as my dealer said "If it's covered in oil, then it's covered in the warranty"....I'm gettin 12 mpg in town, 16.5 on the highway....all according to the computer....


I want the exact truck that you have, I am just so nervous about getting a Dodge!

Zack


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I am thinking of a Hemi as well. Stopped at the local dealer Thursday night and the owner told me $13k off the sticker on any 1500 on the lot plus the lifetime warranty. Don't really use my truck to its full potential, and $5 per gallon is really hurting me. Decisions, decisions......


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

Humvee27;533243 said:


> We just bought an 07 quad cab 2500 (5.7 gas) with the lifetime powertrain warranty...as my dealer said "If it's covered in oil, then it's covered in the warranty"....I'm gettin 12 mpg in town, 16.5 on the highway....all according to the computer....


Im gona take a ride over to the dodge dealer over the weekend, ask some questions.

Do you know if they cover the ram 1500s for a fact...also do you know if the warranties are transferable?

Im gonna ride to a few dealers and make sure...I love my dakota, it needs a big brother with a big ass plow. Im hesitant about buying the 2500, never had any history with diesel....and have no clue on repair or maintenance.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

ok i work for chrysler as a service advisor and i can say these trucks are strong, they DO have the lifetime powertrain warrenty as long as your the origional owner, the hemi engine is AWESOME. as far as any engine issues with them, NONE out of the thousands of trucks ive seen, maybe 10? engine issues but almost NO internal engine issues. with the transmision, awesome occasionally youll get a bad v/b filter or front pump and have a delay engagement from park to reverse but thats not very often. good truck!! id buy the 3500 so you can work highways


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

sweet thanks for the info, I love the rams. Im gonna see what kind of deals I can get at the dealer this weekend. Time to gypsy it up. wesport


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Another thanks to Duff for the info. I will be getting one as soon as I get my truck back from the shop.


----------

